
Ask HN: Open Source Dual Video Switching? - hanniabu
I have an open source project in mind, but I was looking for some input on how to get started and go about this, or if anybody knows if something like this exists.<p>What is the idea?<p>In the future I can definitely see media outlets transforming, but what I&#x27;ve been interested in is an intermediate step in that evolution. What I had in mind was a video play that can play 2 videos simultaneously and give the user the ability to switch back and forth.<p>Why would someone want this?<p>This would open up the possibilities for media creation. For instance, one could make videos where the watcher can switch between a first person view and third person view, or switch between first person forward view and first person rear view, or switch between multiple perspectives.<p>Questions...<p>Does something like this exist?
Do you have any input to develop on the idea?
Is this a stupid idea&#x2F;waste of time?
Where&#x27;s a good place to start with this?
What language&#x2F;framework do you see as a good fit for this?
Is there anybody that would be interested in contributing to this project?
======
pngat2x
You could just author a DVD.

[http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/216350-what-dvds-
actua...](http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/216350-what-dvds-actually-
have-multi-angles/)

Edit: Here's a bit more detail on the capabilities:
[https://documentation.apple.com/en/dvdstudiopro/usermanual/i...](https://documentation.apple.com/en/dvdstudiopro/usermanual/index.html#chapter=4%26section=8%26tasks=true)

~~~
hanniabu
Hmmm, good find! I'll have to do more research on how easily this can be
adapted. Thanks for the link!

------
neo2006
I have no knowledge about such a project and I think it's a good idea. Allow
me to extend it: I think the ultimate solution will have some kind of multi
time lines based video per segments. multiple video could be related and
synced through a manifest file that will describe when each video is played ,
how it sync with the others and when the user is allowed to switch and to
which video .The player will read the manifest and play the streams
accordingly. Allowing to the user to switch between available streams in the
appropriate time. I think gstreamer is the perfect candidate for that project.

~~~
hanniabu
I like your input about the timelines and using a manifest file to manage it
all. GSteamer does look interesting. However I am not a Pythoner so I'm afraid
I'll have to put this as a long term learning project.

~~~
neo2006
gstreamer is also available in C, C++( My main languages). If other people
have interest and you decide to go over with your idea, I will be glad to
contribute.

~~~
hanniabu
Thanks for expressing your interest neo

